# Arghh!!!! I need a workshop!



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So my plans for the winter of 2014 were to build a workshop in the corner of our detached garage. I had the space cleaned out and had 80% of the building supplies and then I discovered I was pregnant and I put the workshop project on hold so I could get some remodeling finished in the house.

So now it's the fall of 2016 and I'm still remodeling the house (though the main parts are finished) and my workshop is my dining room which is less than ideal! I have a supply of sheets I throw down on the floor when I'm working on paper mâché projects and I try not to do any painting there, but it's been raining and I have some projects that need to be completed so...  

I'm moving out my small round table and hope to move my grandma's table and chairs in this week which will give me lots more table space but will really make things cramped in the corner where I do my work. So I really need to find a new work area where I can keep an eye on my little one too.

My utility room is pretty large and has a laundry sink but is stacked with totes and boxes of Halloween, Christmas and misc things (most of which probably needs to go). I need to move some things around so that we can maneuver the table in, so that's the perfect opportunity to try and create a work space. 

My main concern is heat since winter is coming. Our furnace needs replaced and we've been using infrared heaters in the main part of the house for the last few years. I keep a dehumidifier running out


----------

